# Pier rod



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Do y'all prefer an 8 or 9 foot king rod for Pier fishing. Ill be throwing live baits and heavier plugs and spoons.

I'm looking at the half hitch wire guide pier rods and gonna put a penn 706 z on it. Just wanted some opinions.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Some of my king rods are 8' and some are 9'. Same with my ling rods. The 9s will throw a little further than the 8s, but I am more comfortable( confident) throwing heavier baits like hardtails and mullet with the 8 ' rods.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

kingfish501 said:


> Some of my king rods are 8' and some are 9'. Same with my ling rods. The 9s will throw a little further than the 8s, but I am more comfortable( confident) throwing heavier baits like hardtails and mullet with the 8 ' rods.


Thanks for sharing your experience. I was thinking that being comfortable casting and working it all day would be more important than a bit more distance on the cast.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Keep storage/transportation in mind, I travel in SUV's to sedans to and from Florida and the pier therefore i fish an 8 foot rod, however you're fishing baits and plugs into the wind so the extra foot will help your distance.


***ALSO (i'm not saying this will happen to you i'm saying my friends are &**holes) a 9 foot rod with a broken tip is a lot better than an 8 foot rod with a broken tip..


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

9ft. More leverage to pull fish out from pier pilings. longer casts.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Back in the king slaying days, i'd buy a 9 ft blank and glue a 6 in extension on the but and then cut three inches of the tip ,then wrap the guides on.....


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

fairpoint said:


> Back in the king slaying days, i'd buy a 9 ft blank and glue a 6 in extension on the but and then cut three inches of the tip ,then wrap the guides on.....


Why would you glue extra on the butt when you could just place the reel seat wherever you want on a longer blank


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Capnmichael said:


> Why would you glue extra on the butt when you could just place the reel seat wherever you want on a longer blank


We use to tape the reels to the rods and use cork tape for grips....Simple but works well....I would also buy a 10 ft blank and do the same,just to add a little more distance into the cast.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> We use to tape the reels to the rods and use cork tape for grips....Simple but works well....I would also buy a 10 ft blank and do the same,just to add a little more distance into the cast.


Here ya go, Fairpoint ... 13 ft 1 piece blanks, 12" butt extensions, 4" off the tip ... taped guides. Built this way for the same reason, Michael ... alters the action & improves casting distance. (these are surf rods, btw).


----------

